

Regexp crossword - mike_esspe
http://www.coinheist.com/rubik/a_regular_crossword/grid.pdf

======
samcal
Great puzzle! Just finished after a solid hour's work. Had to refresh the old
re syntax as well.

------
coroxout
OK, this is brilliant. Well done, whoever made it.

I wonder if it's intended to be solved by hand or by scripting. I'm having fun
doing the former, but making very slow progress, I have to admit...

